# Hilarious News- 6th Grader Was A Witness



## Laela (Nov 25, 2018)

I found this news story to funny to not share; there's  still hope for the coming generation.. 
The comments are funnier!  

*Guy Notices That Someone Hit And Run His Car, Finds A Hilarious Note From A 6th Grader*
By Ligitas Nefas 

If you have a car it’s likely that you have been the victim or offender of a hit-and-run. Whether it’s just a scratch or heavy damage, it’s just common courtesy to leave a note when these situations arise, however, not everyone is so polite. Beyond poor manners, it can be extremely costly to repair your vehicle without the other person’s insurance provider.

*Recently college baseball player Andrew Sipowicz found out his car had been hit*
*




*
Image credits: Andrew Sipowicz

*And while he wasn’t there to see who damaged his vehicle*





Image credits: Andrew Sipowicz

*He found this note from an anonymous bystander that was happy to help him out*




Image credits: Andrew Sipowicz

The note reads: “If your wondering what happen to your car. Bus: 449 hit your car. It stops here everyday to drop me off. At 5:00pm. What Happened? She was trying to pull off and hit the car. She hit and run. She tried to vear over and squeeze threw but couldn’t. She actually squeezed threw. She made a dent and I saw what happened. Sorry. Driver seat left door. A lady in the bus driver seat 999.
Buffalo Public School Bus. A 6th grader at Houghten Academy”

*The grateful student made sure to show his appreciation on Twitter*
Shoutout to the anonymous 6th grader for saving me a couple thousand (Bus not drawn to scale) pic.twitter.com/7aNK10xSwX

— Andrew Sipowicz (@Andrew_Sipowicz) November 20, 2018

*
He later said that the kind student has been found*
Update: The student who wrote the letter has been found and we’re in the process of finding a way to reward her for her actions. Very grateful for what she did

— Andrew Sipowicz (@Andrew_Sipowicz) November 21, 2018


----------



## Laela (Nov 25, 2018)

*People in the comments were amused and impressed by the note*





Image credits: Antman1000D






Image credits: miguel343miguel






Image credits: 99sprotagonist






Image credits: jitterbug212






Image credits: Blake3Roberts






Image credits: germbanks






Image credits: luxuriovs






Image credits: teamcrown07

*And some even shared similar stories*


----------



## Laela (Nov 25, 2018)

Image credits: dimaismadduh






Image credits: bastardxboy






Image credits: LargeTimHortons






Image credits: Fabio_JVO






Image credits: PatArcherr






Image credits: nunniecorn






Image credits: dsull696






Image credits: haileylexi_






Image credits: mariibabby






Image credits: Conqy






Image credits: eschmarder






Image credits: Geeklow23






Image credits: gamefrick14






Image credits: GymnastKait






Image credits: jojomick24


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 25, 2018)

Haha, I love it. 
From the handwriting alone, I KNEW it was a girl... I went through the exact same handwriting stage when I was in grade 6/7 and 8... lol I think many of us did...


----------



## LostInAdream (Nov 25, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Haha, I love it.
> From the handwriting alone, I KNEW it was a girl... I went through the exact same handwriting stage when I was in grade 6/7 and 8... lol I think many of us did...


So did I LOL 
Cute story


----------



## SlimPickinz (Nov 25, 2018)

The babies screaming in the window??


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 25, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Haha, I love it.
> From the handwriting alone, I KNEW it was a girl... I went through the exact same handwriting stage when I was in grade 6/7 and 8... lol I think many of us did...



Circles instead of dots over the “i” and all. Mine changed to hearts eventually, though.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 26, 2018)

Love how everyone just knew it was a boy though. With that conscientious handwriting and attention to detail? How sway?


----------



## bellatiamarie (Nov 26, 2018)

I still write my lower case and upper case “e” like that.... that backwards 3


----------



## SoniT (Nov 26, 2018)

I love how she took the time to draw a picture of the bus.


----------



## Makenzie (Nov 26, 2018)

Such a cute story.  Hollering how the student in his shout out stated 'bus not to scale'.


----------



## Laela (Nov 26, 2018)

I used to use hearts over the "i" too ..lol  
That kid has a strong sense of moral integrity.. a judge or lawyer in the making...



Theresamonet said:


> Circles instead of dots over the “i” and all. Mine changed to hearts eventually, though.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Nov 28, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Haha, I love it.
> From the handwriting alone, I KNEW it was a girl... I went through the exact same handwriting stage when I was in grade 6/7 and 8... lol I think many of us did...


I did it until my teacher threatened the class that she would take off points for writing like that.


----------



## 1QTPie (Nov 28, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Love how everyone just knew it was a boy though. With that conscientious handwriting and attention to detail? How sway?




I thought she was a boy when I saw it because boys are snitches.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 28, 2018)

^^^^ Since when?!


----------



## gn1g (Nov 29, 2018)

funniest thread!


----------



## Laela (Dec 7, 2018)

For those who haven't seen this beautiful child yet, here's the vid on her and her mom (who seems like such a humble person):


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 7, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Haha, I love it.
> From the handwriting alone, I KNEW it was a girl... I went through the exact same handwriting stage when I was in grade 6/7 and 8... lol I think many of us did...



I laughed too. Someone else in the comments said why do girls go through this writing phase...I know I did.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 9, 2018)

Laela said:


> For those who haven't seen this beautiful child yet, here's the vid on her and her mom (who seems like such a humble person):



They did not call that baby Dudley Doo-right!


----------

